# After couples months later can see the line from the butt joint



## weekionglim (Apr 10, 2021)

Have no idea why after couples months later I go back to the house I have done can see the line from the butt joint


----------



## Muddobber (Jan 14, 2022)

Looks like you may have used paper tape and the joint was gapped. Usually caused by not using enough mud and wiping to tight. Cut out blister with sharp utility knife. Try mesh tape, apply over joint. Pre fill joint, mud will go through mesh and bond in joint. Let dry, now finish as you did originally. Many times a blister is hard to see until paint is applied. Good luck….👍


----------



## weekionglim (Apr 10, 2021)

Muddobber said:


> Looks like you may have used paper tape and the joint was gapped. Usually caused by not using enough mud and wiping to tight. Cut out blister with sharp utility knife. Try mesh tape, apply over joint. Pre fill joint, mud will go through mesh and bond in joint. Let dry, now finish as you did originally. Many times a blister is hard to see until paint is applied. Good luck….👍


I used hamilton blue dot “taping compound” and also I used mesh tape , was prefilled as well , have no idea why still happen


----------



## Muddobber (Jan 14, 2022)

weekionglim said:


> I used hamilton blue dot “taping compound” and also I used mesh tape , was prefilled as well , have no idea why still happen


Did you let compound dry completely after each application? If you coat without letting prefill dry and shrink the mud will swell inside joint as it dries. Push on the joint with finger, if it feels soft it’s a blister. If it’s hard it’s excess mud in joint. Either way you’ll need to cut out and refinish.


----------



## weekionglim (Apr 10, 2021)

Muddobber said:


> Did you let compound dry completely after each application? If you coat without letting prefill dry and shrink the mud will swell inside joint as it dries. Push on the joint with finger, if it feels soft it’s a blister. If it’s hard it’s excess mud in joint. Either way you’ll need to cut out and refinish.


I use 20 min setting compound to prefill , and yes first step was prefill and screw , then taping joint and corner , the next day first coat , leave it for a day before second coat then third coat , nothing show out after painting , this is happen after couples months later , I tried to push that is hard one


----------



## Muddobber (Jan 14, 2022)

weekionglim said:


> I use 20 min setting compound to prefill , and yes first step was prefill and screw , then taping joint and corner , the next day first coat , leave it for a day before second coat then third coat , nothing show out after painting , this is happen after couples months later , I tried to push that is hard one


If it’s hard you should be able to apply mud without tape. If it’s hard it was there when painted. It wouldn’t just mysteriously appear after two months. I’ve been a finisher 45 yrs, there is not much I haven’t seen.


----------



## weekionglim (Apr 10, 2021)

Muddobber said:


> If it’s hard you should be able to apply mud without tape. If it’s hard it was there when painted. It wouldn’t just mysteriously appear after two months. I’ve been a finisher 45 yrs, there is not much I haven’t seen.


I never seen this before, just wonder how to avoid this happen again


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Happens to all of us, less with experience but sometimes you just mess up. There's too many possibilities so we can't let you know what it was specifically.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

id have to agree with muddobber. 


it would take a bunch of force to do that to dry and painted mud. id cut into a small section and see if powder falls out of the seam crack. you can tell if its solid or been crushed. possible but not probable.


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

The paper face of board could be lifting. Did you " V " the butts? Paper tape would shrink into the butt adding strength to joint.


----------



## shack (Mar 19, 2015)

Butt board all butt joints from now on... 

Fiba fuse. And hot mud to set the tape 

Finish lightweight mud on top the next two coats 

Sand

Paint


----------



## weekionglim (Apr 10, 2021)

shack said:


> Butt board all butt joints from now on...
> 
> Fiba fuse. And hot mud to set the tape
> 
> ...


Fiber fuse , hamilton blue dot , all purpose 3 coat , couple months later 🤦🏻‍♂️🤢🤮


----------



## endo.alley (8 mo ago)

If the joint was properly V cut and prefilled with setting mud before tape, I wonder if the prefill mud had completely set before taping? Settting mud on a ceiling will often sag just prior to set, and need scraping before it can be taped. But then you should be golden. If all was done well, then I would wonder if the sheetrock somehow got wet?


----------



## sommerfeldcathy (5 mo ago)

weekionglim said:


> I used hamilton blue dot “taping compound” and also I used mesh tape , was prefilled as well , have no idea why still happen


Lots of drywallers don't v out the butt joint and full w confil. This is a must as the paper on the drywall (factory edge worse) can loft after its taped and finished. Don't use mesh tape just need to change technique. All buts must b v grooved out and confill then taping compound n tape. Professional way.


----------

